# [Guide] Deodexing The Bionic



## Rob (Jun 7, 2011)

*By attempting this, there is a chance you may screw something up. I take no responsibility for the out come of this. I was able to do this successfully on my first attempt, so I decided to share my process.*

Tonight I decided I wanted to deodex my Bionic so I started off by using xUltimate 2.3.1 and waited for it to finish. At first was going to make an update zip to flash with the bootstrap but changed my mind. I decided to try use adb to get everything updated, and to my surprise it worked.

These are the commands that I typed in my command window.


```
<br />
adb shell<br />
su<br />
mount -o rw,remount -t ext3 /dev/block/system /system<br />
cp /sdcard-ext/Deodexed/app/ /system/app<br />
rm *.odex /system/app<br />
cp /sdcard-ext/Deodexed/framework/ /system/framework<br />
rm *.odex /system/framework<br />
reboot<br />
```
All I did was put the deodexed apps and framework in a Deodexed folder on my Sdcard, I put it on /sdcard-ext, it would work the same for /sdcard or into any other folder you wish, just change the command you type to point to the right place.

After some of the apps start being replaced, I noticed my phone had some apps force close, but once I rebooted everything ran fine and was running slightly faster than before. I haven't removed the bloat yet. That is my next step.

On the off chance of you messing something up or it going wrong please see this thread on how to fix your device. 
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5376-FXZ-Fastboot-Recovery


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Hell yeah! Im next


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

Kejar31 just released this this helps 

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5868-ROM-CWM-Deodexed-Bloated&goto=newpost


----------



## Rob (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah. I just wanted to see if you could do it with out flashing something in cwm. Some people might like this way so I thought I'd share. I knew kejar would have the zip to flash last night.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

